# x ray analyzers



## mmtronic (26 يناير 2008)

بعد التحية هل من الممكن تبادل الخبرات فى موضوع x ray analyzers مثل انواع philips ( cubix ) او ARL 9800 فى XRF او XRD

محمد


----------



## hassan_elshimy (22 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد ان الرد متاخر شويه بس انا لسه شايف الموضوع
انا ممكن اساعدك بس حدد المطلوب بالظبط


----------



## mmtronic (25 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا على الرد*



hassan_elshimy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعتقد ان الرد متاخر شويه بس انا لسه شايف الموضوع
> انا ممكن اساعدك بس حدد المطلوب بالظبط


 
اكرر شكرى على اهتمامك بالرد 
نحن نعمل على تكنيك xrf فى تحليل الاسمنت و لكن هتاك بعض المواد التى تحتاج الى xrd 

سوالى 

هل هناك دورات تدريبية لزيادة خبرة التعامل مع برامج ال x ray 

اريد عمل برامج للقياس بتكنيك xrd فما هو المطلوب هل احتاج الى standard samples with certificates


----------



## hassan_elshimy (26 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
نعم هناك دورات تدريبيه للتعامل مع برامج XRD . وهذة البرامج موجوده بالفعل وعلى تقنية ودقه عالية وانا الحمد لله ممن يعملون على جهاز XRD كما ان فى دوره تدريبيه ان شاء الله فى خلال الايام التاليه وللعلم انت مش فى حاجه لعمل stander sample المطلوب فقط هو ان تاتى بالعينة المطلوب عمل XRD لها على هيئة powder او bulk .
واتمنى ان افيدك باى شىء


----------



## mmtronic (26 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*



hassan_elshimy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نعم هناك دورات تدريبيه للتعامل مع برامج Xrd . وهذة البرامج موجوده بالفعل وعلى تقنية ودقه عالية وانا الحمد لله ممن يعملون على جهاز Xrd كما ان فى دوره تدريبيه ان شاء الله فى خلال الايام التاليه وللعلم انت مش فى حاجه لعمل Stander Sample المطلوب فقط هو ان تاتى بالعينة المطلوب عمل Xrd لها على هيئة Powder او Bulk .
> واتمنى ان افيدك باى شىء


 

اشكرك مرة اخرى على الاهتمام 

هذا فعلا ما اريدة هل من الممكن الايضاح اين تعقد هذة الدورات انا من سكان القاهرة و بيناتى سوف ارسلها لك على الخاص حتى يتثنى لنا التواصل لاستفيد من خبرتك


----------



## mmtronic (26 يوليو 2008)

*للاسف الخاص لا يعمل*

اخى العزيز 

لاسف الخاص لا يعمل عندى قبل 30 مشاركة فبيناتى كالاتى


رقم المحمول 0121716586

mmtronic2 at hotmail.com


----------



## mmtronic (14 أغسطس 2008)

*الرجاء الرد*

الاخ العزيز حسن 

انتظر ردك قيما تناقشنا فية مسبقا


----------

